# 30 7/8" E. Matagorda Trout



## Capt. Darrell Adell (Feb 13, 2006)

I picked up this big girl Thursday while scouting for my Friday charter. My plan was to see how much the front effected the areas I was wanting to fish the next day. The first couple of stops didn't take long, 2 to 3 fish and back to the boat moving on to the next stop. This time I spotted three or four large fish moving around some grass beds (this is were a good pair of polarized sun glasses pay off). I wasnt sure if they were trout or reds but I could see them and I needed to slow down and get in range. Once in range, I realized that I was on trophy trout and this particular one turned her nose up to my assassin redshad/cht twice. Then I quickly swapped to a pearl/cht Norton sand eel and just like that, IT'S WAS ON! This trout was just shy of 9 lbs. on the Boga grip.

Good Luck & Be Careful


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice trout. Congratulations.


----------



## mullenms (Mar 25, 2005)

Very nice fish...waiting for one that size for my wall in the home theater...have a red at the taxidermist due in late June


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Heck yeah, way to go Capt.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Very, very, very nice fish. Hope you put your charter on some more.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Great story for the right lure selection, nice fish


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow. Nice fish Capt!


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice fish.
Thanks for the info. on how she was caught.


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

awsome!!! jay


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Just imagine what that big girl would have looked like before she spawned out.

Awesome!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

congrats on a really nice fish.....


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Very nice trout. Great job on spotted the fish and making the right lure change. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## BowlingForFish (Apr 7, 2006)

*What a fine fish. Way to go!*


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice fish, Darrell.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

man too sweet


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

30 7/8"?? c'mon man, just do yourself a favor and say 31"! haha. awesome fish, i'm jealous.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Jesfishin (Feb 2, 2006)

I am not jealous like 4X4Tahoe, I'm too busy thowing things in the truck to go see what you left.

Truly Awesome fish. Tight-ens-to-ya.

Jesfishin


----------



## bigted (Sep 19, 2005)

My question is why would you keep the fish espicially since you are guide unless she is gonna go on the wall?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

bigted said:


> My question is why would you keep the fish espicially since you are guide unless she is gonna go on the wall?


What does being a guide have anything to do with him keeping a legal catch? He caught it. Its legal. He kept it. Whats the problem?
BTW Nice catch Capt. Thats a fine fish ya got there.


----------



## Echoduck (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice fish and excellent info on the lure change out. I have a empty spot in my boat for a trout like that but haven't been able to fill it yet.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Hopefully he will put her on the wall.....

Guides of all people know how preciuos Big like that are to Small Bays like East Gorda


----------



## Capt. Darrell Adell (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replys and kind words. The fish was not going to survive the encounter after several minutes of working with her, she still couldn't hold an upright position. But I'm not trying to use that as an excuse. I have released big fish in the past and have always felt good about these decisions.This trout will be going to my taxidermist, Tim Azlin, Monday morning for a classic skin mount which I favor.

Good Luck & Be Careful


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Good Job Darrell. You did what you felt was right and that's all that can be expected. Regardless, no one should ever pressure anyone into guilt for keeping a legal fish. I'll be watching for future reports and pictures from you. Tight lines.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome job Darrell! She will be a beautiful skin mount!


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> Hopefully he will put her on the wall.....
> 
> Guides of all people know how preciuos Big like that are to Small Bays like East Gorda


Even if he chose to eat it, it's his LEGAL fish. It's no one else's business to wonder why he kept it or what he'll do with it.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

jeffpjacob said:


> Even if he chose to eat it, it's his LEGAL fish. It's no one else's business to wonder why he kept it or what he'll do with it.


Amen, Great fish Capt. Can't wait to catch my wall hanger.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Darrell Adell said:


> Thanks for the replys and kind words. The fish was not going to survive the encounter after several minutes of working with her, she still couldn't hold an upright position. But I'm not trying to use that as an excuse. I have released big fish in the past and have always felt good about these decisions.This trout will be going to my taxidermist, Tim Azlin, Monday morning for a classic skin mount which I favor.
> 
> Good Luck & Be Careful


Excuse some of the guys here Capt. Some may not know how frail Trout are. Good job and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Great catch...Congrats, and thanks for sharing it with us. And...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice gator trout.


----------



## Jacko (Aug 12, 2005)

Way to go Darrell. Nice report and good job!

It's a shame some of our fishing brothers have to try to "calls us out" and change a positive story with nothing wrong. I'm gratfull for you sharing the report. Keep them coming and photos are a plus.

I don't remember you toting a net. I'm sure that was one exciting grab.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Great catch Capt., and great photo. Thanks for sharing. Keep 'em coming, enjoy reading your reports.

Kelly


----------



## Thekayakpirate (Apr 27, 2006)

sweet momma trout. congrats!!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Sweet! Nice sow.


----------



## Capt. Darrell Adell (Feb 13, 2006)

Jacko,
After an encounter on W. Galveston Bay last year I never walk away from my boat without my net or boga grip. While wading the mud cut area, I rushed in a trout that was probably over 30 in. Man, we danced around for about a minute with her swimming through my legs and everything else, so finally I went down on a knee and tried to pin her against my belly but it was her day and she swam away. Months later I hear stories of Capt. Groves and Mr.C. Bailey losing a big girl in the same area. If that was the same fish she's one !*#$- of -a -girl!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Its your birthday?? Wow, I see it in the list...happy birthday! Good present.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Awesome fish--it's nice to see so many defend him keeping it . I sure hope this positive trend continues. It got to be where anyone posting a nice fish and keeping it got bashed. If I ever get my 30" I will most likely keep it no matter the situation.
Congrats again on a great fish and thanks for posting the pic.
Mike


----------



## El Robalo (Nov 28, 2005)

Kool sightcasting and fish, WTG.


----------



## mikey19 (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice fish Capt!......and great picture......i carry those two colors in my shirt pocket since fishing with you last month................


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Ching Ching


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I can tell you that Capt. Adell did all he could do to revive this fish. We talked on the phone when he was on his way home that day and he was upset that the fish did not make it. Some times we do all we can do to release them to spawn, but they do not always live. Capt. Adell has caught plenty this size and would not keep it just to be keeping it. I enjoyed fishing with you Friday as in the past, Capt. Adell and look forward to fishing with you in the future.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]

Team Lone Star Graphite Rods.


----------



## Salty Dogg (Jun 17, 2005)

*Way to Go!!*

Congrats! Capt. Darrell on an Awesome fish. I have fished with Capt. Darrell and I am amazed at how he consistantly finds the REAL big uns. In addition no one I have fished with is more concerned about the care and handling of the fish than this guy. The only thing I can say is I was at the wrong place at the right time. I hope I can go with you soon and find her twin. Going to find Capt. Darrells phone number..


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> I can tell you that Capt. Adell did all he could do to revive this fish. We talked on the phone when he was on his way home that day and he was upset that the fish did not make it. Some times we do all we can do to release them to spawn, but they do not always live. Capt. Adell has caught plenty this size and would not keep it just to be keeping it. I enjoyed fishing with you Friday as in the past, Capt. Adell and look forward to fishing with you in the future.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


Dustin, thanks for the explaination. I'm sure both of you guys practice conservation every step of the way. But what is sad, is having to feel like you have to defend yourself or friends for keeping a legal fish. That's not what anyone wants this board to become. We want to see the fish and hear the stories. I want to see more people do the same. If someone chooses to CPR (catch, photo, release) its a personal choice and is a commendable choice at that. But no one should be made to feel guilty for keeping a legal fish, and anyone that tries to do just that, is wrong for doing so. Again, thanks for the explanation, but no explanation necessary.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

WTG Capt.
I really enjoyed the read and wish I had that kind of vision with my polarized on. (Maybe I just need to be in the right place/right time) The bait switch was great thinking too.
Keep on posting and doing what you deem best in your given situation. (We're our own referree out there and have to make some hard calls sometimes) At least you have a story to go with it.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Capt. Darrell Adell said:


> Jacko,
> After an encounter on W. Galveston Bay last year I never walk away from my boat without my net or boga grip. While wading the mud cut area, I rushed in a trout that was probably over 30 in. Man, we danced around for about a minute with her swimming through my legs and everything else, so finally I went down on a knee and tried to pin her against my belly but it was her day and she swam away. Months later I hear stories of Capt. Groves and Mr.C. Bailey losing a big girl in the same area. If that was the same fish she's one !*#$- of -a -girl!


Capt Darrel...I have a question.

I haven't caught many trout over 25 inches but I have caught a few. I am trying to see if there seems to be a pattern. How many big fish do you have try to go through your legs? The last few I have caught while wading have tried to go through my legs. Maybe it's not just trout and they are trying to wrap around anything and break me off?

Awesome fish....sorry to hear that you had to keep her even though you didn't really want to, but having a mount made of her is pretty sweet compared to shoving the meat in a fridge somewhere. Keep up the great work down there!


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Darn good speck Captain D.A.!!! 


aggieangler, very possible. Big trout are not stupid. I night fish the canals on the west end of Galveston pretty often. Numerous times I have been hooked up with 23"+ trout and once hooked they run parrallel to me and straight for the boat docks to break me off. I can turn the 20 to 25" inch trout but the bigger ones have always made it and break me off. Their are some big arse trout in those canals!


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Sick and tired*

I am sick of hearing people cry over someone keeping a big trout! When they are that big they are a trophy and keeping it is fine. That fish is as big as it is going to get so why do you have to let it go? Would you pass on a 190 class buck that was 7 1/2 years old just to take the chance it may live another year and score 192. A fish that big is also really old and after a good fight their survival rate is probably not real good. Run a 90 yr old lady up 10 flight of stairs and you odds aren't real good. 1 over 25" rule is conserving the numbers of big trout.

Ron


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Run a 90 yr old lady up 10 flight of stairs and you odds aren't real good.


I can't stop giggling thinking about this. Very nice fish. Still waiting on mine.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

To the mods out there. Regarding fishing reports.

If someone starts complaining about another members legal catch on a fishing report, is there any possible way the person complaining can have his or her post removed from the fishing report section?

It really is not fair to those who report legal catches to constantly be having to defend their catch.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Ever notice that the cry baby's that omplain about other people catching and keeping big trout on this site never post any fishing reports???


----------

